# My first real find (Bittersweet)



## warronl (Jun 18, 2017)

I had chance to do a little hunting in Taliaferro county today and manage to come up with artifact in the pic. I scraped around the are trying to find the broken piece, but wasn't meant to be. This is ADDICTIVE


----------



## warronl (Jun 18, 2017)

Don't know why it rotated the pics.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 19, 2017)

Awesome.  Once you start finding those you'll find more.  I have a spot where I turn up 3-4 of those about everytime I look.


----------

